# Je ne sais pas (pronuncia)



## marcozuma

Buongiorno a tutti, e' il mio primo post...
scusate un dubbio apparentemente semplice... Ho sempre sentito e detto in francese "Je Ne sais pas" scandendo le parole, pronunciandole piu'  o meno velocemente.
ora la mia collega che non sa il francese ma la cui madre ha studiato francese all'universita' mi dice che si pronuncia
"Je ne sais pas" unendo la "je" e la "ne" con una crasi, quindi il risultato e' una sorta di "jeun" sais pas, purtroppo non so come spiegarlo senza farlo sentire... a me sembra sbagliato perche' appunto pronunciandolo in questa maniera sembra che dica "jeune"

qualcuno e' riuscito a capire e mi sa aiutare? o sa se sono lecite entrambe le diciture? (anche se io non ho mai sentito pronunciare così...magari si usa in certe zone della francia)

Grazie mille!!


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Marcozuma e benvenuto/a in WRF,

È esatto, la particella negativa "ne" non è accentata e si pronuncia un po' come dice la madre del tuo collega, ma senza insistere sul pronome "je": ʒən se pa.
«je» [ʒə] = io (pron.)
«jeune» [ʒœn] = giovane (agg.)
«jeûne» [ʒøn] = digiuno (sost.)
Dipende anche moltissimo dalle regioni, ecc.


----------



## marcozuma

Grazie mille per il pronto intervento!


----------



## marco 1958

Se può servirti, a me hanno insegnato che il difetto tipico di noi italiani è quello di pronunciare la e finale non accentata.
Sicché se invece tu non la leggi e non la pronunci, come dovresti fare, il risultato sarà appunto: J'N' sais pas,
Quando leggi la e finale, che non è accentata, normalmente stai designando un plurale.
Le (non si pronuncia la e)
Les (si pronuncia come nell'italiano Le)
ciao


----------



## nouche33

Buongiorno marcozuma, mi chiamo Monia sono francese. In grammatica si deve usare "je ne sais pas" quando scrivammo ma quando si parla si può dire "j'ne sais pas" è una specie di gergo un difetto di linguaggio, vedi?  Si posso aiutare ancora mi farà piacere!

ciao ciao

Monia


----------



## matoupaschat

marco 1958 said:


> Se può servirti, a me hanno insegnato che il difetto tipico di noi italiani è quello di pronunciare la e finale non accentata.
> Sicché se invece tu non la leggi e non la pronunci, come dovresti fare, il risultato sarà appunto: J'N' sais pas,
> Quando leggi la e finale, che non è accentata, normalmente stai designando un plurale.
> Le (non si pronuncia la e)
> Les (si pronuncia come nell'italiano Le)
> ciao


----------



## Nino83

Ciao matoupaschat. 
Aggiungo una domanda da parte mia. 
Ho letto che nel francese parlato c'è una regola "non scritta". Si possono non pronunciare (eliminare) le _e muet_ a meno che questo non comporti la formazione di un nesso formato da 3 o più consonanti. 

Il problema che noi, parlanti non nativi, abbiamo è capire quale _e muet_ non pronunciare. 

Ad esempio, secondo questa regola, la frase _je ne sais pas_ potrebbe essere pronunciata: 
[ʒənəse pa] o [ʒnəse pa] o [ʒənse pa] ma non [ʒnse pa], poiché ci sarebbero tre consonanti successive. 

C'è una norma d'indirizzo da seguie per sapere quale _e muet_ si può omettere?


----------



## marco 1958

No,no: si sente proprio tutto attaccato "jnsepas" poi, se sia un errore, un difetto di pronuncia, un dialetto, non lo so.
In francese parlato si dice anche "j'irais pas" saltando completamente il ne. Ma questo è palesemente un errore di grammatica.
Domanda a Matou, perché mi segni in rosso quando dico che l'articolo LE si legge con la e muta? 
(L'altra osservazione è un mio errore: avrei dovuto dire "se leggi la e finale, chi ascolta intende un femminile o un plurale")
Merci


----------



## matoupaschat

Io leggo quel che _c'è di scritto_ (mm... mantengo anche questa forma) e credo a quel che vedo . Non avevi scritto che stavi parlando dell'articolo. "Le" è anche pronome e con la conoscenza del francese che dimostri, era meglio mettere i puntini sulle* i *e non rischiare che tu faccia commettere degli errori agli altri se ti leggono attentamente
Matoupaschat
Matou
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Ciao Nino ,



> Ad esempio, secondo questa regola, la frase _je ne sais pas potrebbe essere pronunciata:
> [ʒənəse pa__] o [ʒnəse pa: _non prununcio mai così, ma si può sentire, suppongo_] o [ʒənse pa__] ma non __[ʒnse pa_, anche questo si sente ma è _meglio_ del _peggio_ sciolinligua ch'io conosca_], poiché ci sarebbero tre consonanti successive. _


Come saprai, la pronuncia e questione di abitudini, regione di origine e professione, attore per esempio, quindi non mi ardisco oltre...
Ho ritrovato un sito che ti può aiutare: http://www.etudes-litteraires.com/regles-de-liaison.php

Intanto, stammi bene e Buon Natale
Matou


----------



## Nino83

Grazie mille per la risposta  
Quindi, da quanto ho capito, è conveniente pronunciare tutte le _e muet_, così si evita di incorrere in pronunce poco eleganti. 

Tanti auguri di buone feste.


----------



## matoupaschat

Sì, è la soluzione più facile, ma mi raccomando, la [ə] alla francese (come la "ö/oe" tedesca), quindi niente é o è all'italiana, e senza metterci un accento tonico pesante (in francese, l'accento tonico esiste, porta sull'ultima sillaba pronunciata warning: tranello ) ma non è marcato quanto in italiano, pare più breve. Vedrai che alla fine se parli un po' veloce, ti viene automaticamente di saltare una _*e*_ o l'altra, quando non c'è bisogno di un appoggio vocalico per rendere possibile la pronuncia.
Per tornare alla domanda iniziale del filone, io dico quasi sempre _[ʒənse pa]
_Buona giornata


----------



## Nino83

Grazie. 
Avevo letto da qualche parte che la [ə] francese fosse una vocale più o meno arrotondata e adesso ne ho conferma. 
Saluti


----------



## matoupaschat

Scusa, cosa significa "arrotondata" in questo caso? Potresti fare un esempio in italiano, per favore


----------



## Nino83

In italiano non abbiamo la [ə]. 

Intendevo dire che, rispetto alla [ə] inglese, la [ə] francese è più simile ad una [ɵ] ed alcuni, addirittura, la equiparano ad una [œ] non accentata (quindi un po' più corta e un po' più centrale rispetto alla [œ] accentata, un po' più frontale rispetto a [ɵ]). Una sorta di œ̝ o ɵ̞ 

Es. [jə jɵ jœ̝]


----------



## matoupaschat

Nino83 said:


> In italiano non abbiamo la [ə].


Che novità, ne sono tutto commosso  Grazie delle altre informazioni...
Come detto, buon Natale
Matou


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, Nino e Matou.

In italiano standard no, ma può aiutare lo studente italofono ascoltare un napoletano che dice "Ma perché": /mapək'ke/.

GS


----------



## matoupaschat

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Ciao, Nino e Matou.
> 
> In italiano standard no, ma può aiutare lo studente italofono ascoltare un napoletano che dice "Ma perché": /mapək'ke/.
> 
> GS



Ciao Giorgio,
Reduce dalla campagna d'Italia(no Solo)? Mi fa gran piacere rivederti.
Grazie dell'informazione, ovviamente, non lo sapevo (mai più sceso da 40 anni più in giù di Grosseto--Terni--Jesi).
Matou


----------



## Nino83

Nel dialetto messinese (Sicilia) le _/i/_ atone non finali sono ridotte a [ɨ], ad esempio il verbo _ricittari_ (sistemare) è [rɨʧɨtta:ri], mentre tutte le altre vocali sono sempre pronunciate. 

Ciao


----------



## matoupaschat

Stessa risposta:


> Grazie dell'informazione, ovviamente, non lo sapevo (mai più sceso da 40 anni più in giù di Grosseto--Terni--Jesi).


Matou


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, Nino.

_"In italiano non abbiamo la [ə]"

_Giustissimo, se parliamo del sistema fonologico/fonematico/fonemico italiano. Due osservazioni però:

1. Al di là dei casi di parlate regionali o municipali cui ho fatto riferimento sopra, la Schwa/Scevà è un _fono_ più o meno lungo che usiamo anche parlando in italiano — come gli anglofoni, peraltro, che lo rappresentano nello scritto con "... er..."— nei momenti di breve pausa, incertezza: 
"Chi c'era alla festa?" 
"Vediamo, c'era Gianni ... [ə]... sua sorella Alba ...[ɜː]... e naturalmente la mia ex, mannaggia". 

2. Nel confronto fra la Schwa/Scevà inglese (e napoletana ) e i fonemi o foni _simili_ di altre lingue, andrebbe sottolineato che la prima si differenzia dai secondi per l'assenza di arrotondamento e/o protrusione della labbra. (Tecnicamente, non è 'labiata'). 

Saluti cari.

GS


----------



## aefrizzo

Bonjour à tous.
Mi chiedo in quali bassifondi senza volerlo sono finito , in giro per le strade, durante un recente soggiorno in Lorena (M&M). *Səpa* o, (i logorroici): *Səpa, moua*.


----------



## lo-kaga

nouche33 said:


> Buongiorno marcozuma, mi chiamo Monia sono francese. In grammatica si deve usare "je ne sais pas" quando scrivammo ma quando si parla si può dire "j'ne sais pas" è una specie di gergo un difetto di linguaggio, vedi?  Si posso aiutare ancora mi farà piacere!
> 
> ciao ciao
> 
> Monia




J'ajouterais même :
Je *n'*sais pas


----------

